# Сэ трэиць ка мерий



## papillon

A friend from Chişinău sent me this birthday wish. He wrote with Cyrillic script, as was done until recently in Moldova. Could someone be kind enough to translate? 

Сэ трэиць ка мерий,ка перий ын нижлоку вэрий!
Мулць ань сэнэтате!

Thanks


----------



## Trisia

Oh, this is fun!
I'm not too sure, but with some Internet tools and a bit of guesswork (or a bit more), I think this is it:

Сэ трэиць ка мерий,ка перий ын нижлоку вэрий!
Să trăiţi ca merii, ca perii-n mijlocu' verii!

If this is it, it's an old traditional wish: may you live live appletrees and peartrees, in the middle of the summer -- basically they wish you vigour, health, strength -- after all, appletrees thrive during summer, don't they.

Мулць ань сэнэтате!
Mulţi ani sănătate!
(Something like "May you live long and healthy")


----------



## papillon

Great, thanks a lot Trisia, you are the best.

A quick question: so it's mijlocu' and not nijlocu'? I guess then this is a typo in the original.


----------



## OldAvatar

Actually, the correct form is  мижлокул or  мижлоку' (popular).


----------



## Liantasse

I think the n might be not a typo but a representation of the local pronunciation of that word.


----------

